# Härteres Durchgreifen!



## Pusillin (18. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,
Wie der Thementitel sowie die Themenbeschreibung vielleicht schon 
anzudeuten vermag, vertrete ich die Meinung, dass ihr, liebe Moderatoren,
härter durchgreifen solltet, da die Foren sonst verunstaltet werden bzw. es schon teilweise sind.
Mein Text bezieht sich sowohl auf Kommentare unter "jeglichen Dingen" aus der Datenbank, als auch auf unsere Foren. (Ich rede jedoch meist nur von "Foren")

Ich weiß, dass dies mehr Arbeit für euch bedeuten wird, jedoch bin ich überzeugt,
dass diese Arbeit sich auszahlt, denn:
1. Nach einiger Zeit werden bestimmte Personen sich zurückthalten, etwas "Falsches" hier zu posten.
2. Es würde die Atmosphäre deutlich verbssern, und der Umgangston würde höflicher und hilfsbereiter sein,
    allein schon durch die Tatsache, dass die "weniger netten Kommentare" wegfallen oder seltener vorkommen würden.

Doch was will ich eigentlich, oder was verstehe ich unter "härterem Durchgreifen"?,
werdet ihr euch sicher fragen.
Nun, ich glaube, dass es langsam Zeit wird, unser Forum sauber zu halten,
und den Nutzern einen besseren Überblick zu verschaffen.
Dazu gehört meines Erachtens:

1.
Jegliche "First-Rufe" oder sinnlose Kommentare sowie unkonstrukives, übertriebenes "Geflame" sollten entfernt werden, und mit Verwarnungen geahndet werden. Bei mehreren Wiederholungen, die keinen Rückschluss auf Verbesserung zulassen, wobei es schon reichen könnte das es sehr viel seltener vorkommt, sollte ein "Ban(n)" die Konsequenz sein. Um die User nicht zu sehr abzuschrecken, sollte ein Verfall der Verwarnungen nach einer Zeitspanne von 30 Tagen die Situation etwas auflockern.

2.
Das Forum sollte, wie die Kommentare unter "jeglichen Dingen" aus der Datenbank, mit einem Bewerungssystem ausgerüstet werden. Zudem sollte der sogenannte "Post-Counter", welcher anzeigt wie viel man etwas im Forum geschrieben hat, entfernt werden, oder zumindestens nicht öffentlich sichtbar sein, um sehr viele Streitigkeiten und unnütze Kommentare zu vermeiden.
Nun komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Idee, von der ich sehr überzeugt bin:
*Je Nachdem, wie gut ein Kommentar oder ein "Post" bewertet wurde, so steigt er in der Rangfolge auf. Bei Kommentaren ist dies am einfachsten realisierbar und vorstellbar. Derjenige mit der besten Bewertung steht ganz oben, Der am schlechtesten bewertete Kommentar steht ganz unten, usw.
So könnte man schnell einen Überblick über gute und hilfreiche Kommentare bekommen, ohne lange suchen zu müssen, oder sich zwischen 2 verschiedenen Ansichten entscheiden zu müssen. Kommentare, die dabei eine negative Bewertung von 10 (oder Ähnliches) erhalten, werden automatisch gelöscht.
Dies würde unsere Moderatoren entlasten.
In den Treads würden die besten "Posts" nach vorne, die schlechtesten nach Hinten verschoben werden, und wieder sollte ab einer bestimmten erreichten negativen Bewertungsanzahl ein automatisches Löschverfahren für Ordnung sorgen.*

Ich erhoffe mir konstrukive Kritik (INFO: Kritik kann auch positiv sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
von euch, sowie Verbesserungsvorschläge (eigentlich schon in "Kritik" inbegriffen).


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Juni 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> [...]
> *Je Nachdem, wie gut ein Kommentar oder ein "Post" bewertet wurde, so steigt er in der Rangfolge auf. Bei Kommentaren ist dies am einfachsten realisierbar und vorstellbar. Derjenige mit der besten Bewertung steht ganz oben, Der am schlechtesten bewertete Kommentar steht ganz unten, usw.
> So könnte man schnell einen Überblick über gute und hilfreiche Kommentare bekommen, ohne lange suchen zu müssen, oder sich zwischen 2 verschiedenen Ansichten entscheiden zu müssen. Kommentare, die dabei eine negative Bewertung von 10 (oder Ähnliches) erhalten, werden automatisch gelöscht.
> Dies würde unsere Moderatoren entlasten.
> In den Treads würden die besten "Posts" nach vorne, die schlechtesten nach Hinten verschoben werden, und wieder sollte ab einer bestimmten erreichten negativen Bewertungsanzahl ein automatisches Löschverfahren für Ordnung sorgen.* [...]


1. finde ich, die mods greifen schon hart durch.
2. first schreier kann man genauso, wie alles andere melden.
3. dein vorschlag, den ich zitiert habe wurde in einem anderen thread schon ausführlich besprochen, auch zur abschaffung des postcounters gab es eine rege diskussion, ich glaube in beiden fällen wurden die vorschläge abgelehnt.


----------



## Razyl (19. Juni 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Zudem sollte der sogenannte "Post-Counter", welcher anzeigt wie viel man etwas im Forum geschrieben hat, entfernt werden, oder zumindestens nicht öffentlich sichtbar sein, um sehr viele Streitigkeiten und unnütze Kommentare zu vermeiden.
> *Je Nachdem, wie gut ein Kommentar oder ein "Post" bewertet wurde, so steigt er in der Rangfolge auf. Bei Kommentaren ist dies am einfachsten realisierbar und vorstellbar. Derjenige mit der besten Bewertung steht ganz oben, Der am schlechtesten bewertete Kommentar steht ganz unten, usw.
> So könnte man schnell einen Überblick über gute und hilfreiche Kommentare bekommen, ohne lange suchen zu müssen, oder sich zwischen 2 verschiedenen Ansichten entscheiden zu müssen. Kommentare, die dabei eine negative Bewertung von 10 (oder Ähnliches) erhalten, werden automatisch gelöscht.
> Dies würde unsere Moderatoren entlasten.
> In den Treads würden die besten "Posts" nach vorne, die schlechtesten nach Hinten verschoben werden, und wieder sollte ab einer bestimmten erreichten negativen Bewertungsanzahl ein automatisches Löschverfahren für Ordnung sorgen.*


1. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=105655 hier wurde das Thema mit den Postcounter schon gesprochen und abgelehnt
2. Wie Brille bereits sagte,die Mods machen ihre Arbeit eigentlich schon sehr gut,nur können sie schlecht überall sein,dafür gibts einen "Melden" Button - nutze doch diesen
3. Das System könnte missbraucht werden? Ist doch auch bei den Kommentarsystem so - es gibt hier ne menge User die einfach jedem nen "-" geben und diese landen dann vllt. im negativen Bereich TROTZ eines guten Kommentars zum Thema


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2009)

Finde auch, dass die Mods hier hart genug durchgreifen. Wer mal in den Geschmack kommen durfte, weiß bescheid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pusillin schrieb:


> 2.
> Das Forum sollte, wie die Kommentare unter "jeglichen Dingen" aus der Datenbank, mit einem Bewerungssystem ausgerüstet werden. Zudem sollte der sogenannte "Post-Counter", welcher anzeigt wie viel man etwas im Forum geschrieben hat, entfernt werden, oder zumindestens nicht öffentlich sichtbar sein, um sehr viele Streitigkeiten und unnütze Kommentare zu vermeiden.
> Nun komme ich zu meiner eigentlichen Idee, von der ich sehr überzeugt bin:
> *Je Nachdem, wie gut ein Kommentar oder ein "Post" bewertet wurde, so steigt er in der Rangfolge auf. Bei Kommentaren ist dies am einfachsten realisierbar und vorstellbar. Derjenige mit der besten Bewertung steht ganz oben, Der am schlechtesten bewertete Kommentar steht ganz unten, usw.
> ...



Ok, entferne den Post-Counter und führe ein Bewertungssystem ein. Dann gibts statt Post-Counter- eben Bewertungslevel-Flames. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juni 2009)

durchdacht hast du das aber nicht. diskussionen sind so nicht mehr nachvollziehbar. ausserdem werden dann meinungen bewertet und nicht der inhalt.

dagegen.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. finde ich, die mods greifen schon sehr sehr sehr hart durch.


Bissl verändert, aber so könnt ich es unterschreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (20. Juni 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 1. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=105655 hier wurde das Thema mit den Postcounter schon gesprochen und abgelehnt
> 2. Wie Brille bereits sagte,die Mods machen ihre Arbeit eigentlich schon sehr gut,nur können sie schlecht überall sein,dafür gibts einen "Melden" Button - nutze doch diesen
> 3. Das System könnte missbraucht werden? Ist doch auch bei den Kommentarsystem so - es gibt hier ne menge User die einfach jedem nen "-" geben und diese landen dann vllt. im negativen Bereich TROTZ eines guten Kommentars zum Thema


1. das mit dem postcounter hatte ich ja auch nur beiläufig erwähnt.

2. tja, ich habe aber keine lust, bei jedem First rufer vom "melden button gebrauch zu machen. außerdem kann man ja schlecht weniger hilfreiche kommentare melden, nur weil sie einem nicht helfen, oder man kann auch nicht über die melden funktion hilfreiche kommentare nach oben verschieben.
dieses system würde das "melden"-system wesentlich vereinfachen, und verbessern - darum geht es.
ich weiß, dass es auch so geht, aber finde es zu umständlich, und finde, es machen deswegen zu wenige davon gebrauch, von der perfekten übersicht mal abgesehen.

3. das würde vorraussetzten, dass mindestens 50% der hier anwesenden und bewertenden die datenbank ruinieren wollen.
wenn dem wirklich so wäre, gäbe es auch andere wege...
und hast du jemals ein hilfreichen kommentar mit negativer bewertung gesehen? die leute wollen ja auch sich selber helfen, wieso es sich selber und anderen schwerer machen?
Mal im ernst: davon sollten wir nicht ausgehen, denn dann könnte man die ganze seite abschaffen - es gibt immer möglichkeiten, 
irgendetwas zu ruinieren. 


ich denke, alles in allem, dass mein system keine nachteile mit sich führt, sondern nur erleichtert,
bin aber offen für gute gegenargumente.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juni 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> und hast du jemals ein hilfreichen kommentar mit negativer bewertung gesehen?



Unter den Newsmeldungen gibt es reichlich davon. Es reicht schon wenn jemand nur anderer Meinung ist.


----------



## Pusillin (20. Juni 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Unter den Newsmeldungen gibt es reichlich davon. Es reicht schon wenn jemand nur anderer Meinung ist.


da magst du recht haben, jedoch rede ich von der Datenbank, das gibt es keine verschiedenen meinungen, da gibt es nur eine
richtige Lösung und die ist Fakt. unter den newsmeldungen geht es oft um Meinungen, ansichtssachen, die verschieden sind.
aber es gibt nur eine lösung, und wer die sagt wird deswegen nicht negativ bewertet


----------



## Dagonzo (22. Juni 2009)

Also ich kenne das aus anderen Foren und da ist das trotz mehrmaliger Versuche gründlich in die Hose gegangen. (Computerbase)
Das jemand nicht negativ bewertet wenn die Antwort richtig ist, da würde ich hier für maximal 5% der Buffed-User die Hand ins Feuer legen. Ist wirklich so.


----------



## Tja (24. Juni 2009)

Kann ich so unterschreiben. Ein härteres durchgreifen könnte aber auch sofortigen Auschluss bedeuten. Siehe Kommentare, es sind immer wieder die selben nervigen Kinder, welche "first, eins elf! oder sonstigen Müll von sich geben. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Sätze meist aus Denglisch, fradwürdig formulierten Sätzen oder gar hunderten !? bestehen.

Wird nicht hart durchgegriffen, lernen es die Leute nie ganz einfach.

Es kann und sollte nicht zu viel verlangt sein, ordentliche Sätze zu formulieren bzw. auf die grammatischen Grundregeln (Groß- Kleinschreibung, Punkte, Kommata udglm.) zu achten. Einige scheinen sich einen Spaß daraus zu machen, absichtlich darauf zu verzichten. Sowas sollte in keinem Forum geduldet werden!

Eine "Melde-Funktion" wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht.

Den Beitragszähler sollte man generell abschaffen, bzw. nur Moderatoren/Administratoren sichtbar machen.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Eine "Melde-Funktion" wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht.


Ich glaub du hast da was übersehn als du den text von irgendwoher kopiert hast


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Wird nicht hart durchgegriffen, lernen es die Leute nie ganz einfach.
> 
> Es kann und sollte nicht zu viel verlangt sein, ordentliche Sätze zu formulieren bzw. auf die grammatischen Grundregeln (Groß- Kleinschreibung, Punkte, Kommata udglm.) zu achten.



troll dich.


----------



## LittleFay (24. Juni 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> troll dich.


Fühlst dich angesprochen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist doch wirklich so. Es ist nicht zu viel verlangt, sich Mühe beim Verfassen seiner Beiträge zu geben.
Wir kommunizieren hier nunmal auf schriftlicher Ebene miteinander, da sollte das Schriftbild auch sauber und ordentlich sein. Wenn man mit jemandem spricht, sollte man sich ja auch nicht was zusammennuscheln, sonst versteht der Gesprächspartner auch nur die Hälfte und das nur mit Anstrengung..


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Schrift ist halt ein Problem weil in diesem Forum Menschen aus allen Bereichen zusammen kommen.
User zwischen 10 und 50 (rein fiktive zahlen)
Aus allen Bevölkerungsschichten
Mit unterschiedlichen Schulbildungen etc.

Tja und manche können halt nicht richtig Schreiben, oder soll jeder Legi n Permaban kriegen nur weil er zu "faul" ist richtig zu schreiben.
(diese Argumentation musste ich schon über mich ergehen lassen darauf hab ich dann aber auch n saftigen Flame abgelassen weil ich da einfach SON HALS KRIEG!!!)

MFG LoD


----------



## sympathisant (24. Juni 2009)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Fühlst dich angesprochen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein. im ersten satz vergisst er komma, punkt oder ähnliches ... und im zweiten fordert er alle zur korrekten nutzung auf.

der thread ist schwachsinn.

ich schreibe klein, weil es schneller geht. ansonsten ist meine rechtschreibung oke.


----------



## Ematra (24. Juni 2009)

Der Wunsch nach besseren Umgangsformen ist verständlich und nachvollziehbar. Ich hab hier auch schon so manches Mal die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass "härteres Durchgreifen" hier die Lösung sein kann. Aktuelles Negativbeispiel für ein solch "hartes Durchgreifen" ist das Forum von gmx. Hier sperrt die Forenmoderation regelmäßig völlig harmlose Beiträge bishin zur Lächerlichkeit, und da die Schwestern und Brüder mit dem Sperren nicht mehr nachkommen, kann man jetzt zwischen 18 Uhr abends und 8 Uhr morgens da überhaupt nichts mehr reinposten.

Das Maß an Mehrarbeit rechtfertigt steht kaum in Relation zu dem verfolgten Zweck und führt bestenfalls dazu, dass ordentliche Forumsbenutzer geschädigt werden. Zudem fehlt Moderatoren, die so genau an die Sache herangehen sollen, oft das richtige Augenmaß, diese Aufgabe auch ordentlich umzusetzen.

Insofern: Dagegen und häufiger mal auf die Selbstreinigungsfunktion des Forums setzen. Notorische Flamer werden irgendwann aufhören, wenn ihnen seitens der Community ein eisiger Wind entgegenbläst.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juni 2009)

ein bischen lesen und gute antwort suche (weis zwar nicht wiso ich finde immer was gutes...) schadet nie.....

der tonfall hängt ganz vom Thema, themenersteller, schreibweise des themenerstellers und der laune des antworters ab....

finde deine idee unnötig...


----------



## Tja (24. Juni 2009)

> Das mit der Schrift ist halt ein Problem weil in diesem Forum Menschen aus allen Bereichen zusammen kommen.
> User zwischen 10 und 50 (rein fiktive zahlen)
> Aus allen Bevölkerungsschichten
> Mit unterschiedlichen Schulbildungen etc.
> ...



Die Ausrede Legastheniker ist eine bodenlose Frechheit gegenüber allen echten Legastheniker. Ich kenne einige, die arbeiten hart an sich einige schaffen sogar, ihre Legasthenie zu bezwingen. Wenn es aber zugelassen wird, dass irgendwelche faulen Rechtschreibrebellen Legasthenie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen dürfen, dann ist das mehr als nur ein Armutszeugnis.

Wer nicht richtig schreiben kann, hat einem Forum nichts zu suchen, ganz einfach. Ich finde man steht vor allem den Heranwachsenden gegenüber in der Verantwortung. Es kann nicht sein, dass denglischer Kauderwelsch oder komisch konstruierte Wörter (son = so ein(en), kop statt Kopf, a- Endung statt ER), geduldet werden. Lässt man diesen Leuten freie Hand, zieht man damit noch mehr Störenfriede an, ganz einfach. Es gibt genug Foren, in denen Groß- bzw. Kleinschreibung sowie verständlicher Satzbau vorausgesetzt werden. 

Ja dies ist ein großes Forum, dennoch sollte schärfer auf die Grundregeln der schriftlichen Kommunikation geachtet werden. 




> Das Maß an Mehrarbeit rechtfertigt steht kaum in Relation zu dem verfolgten Zweck und führt bestenfalls dazu, dass ordentliche Forumsbenutzer geschädigt werden. Zudem fehlt Moderatoren, die so genau an die Sache herangehen sollen, oft das richtige Augenmaß, diese Aufgabe auch ordentlich umzusetzen.
> [/qoute]
> 
> Wozu denn Augenmaß? Wenn jemand etliche Male seinen Kauderwelsch zum Besten gibt, Verwarnung nochmaliger Verstoß permanente Sperre, fertig. Wenn Moderatoren fehlen, kann man ja welche nachrekrutieren etc.
> ...


----------



## Lillyan (24. Juni 2009)

Man kann Leute über ihr Profil melden... das kann man gerne auch tun, wenn sie in den Kommentaren gegen die Netiquette verstoßen.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juni 2009)

Als ich meine, dafür - daß sehr viele User hier untewegs sind - machen die Mods bzw. Admin ihre Arbeit echt gut.
Wie schon angesprochen wurde, es ist auch recht schwer alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen - bei so großer Vielfalt.

Und gerade neulich habe ich ein hartes Durchgreifen mitbekommen - mit nem faden Nachgeschmack.
So wurde hier ein User gebannt (zurecht), der daraufhin meinen Nick bei Youtube fand und mich gleich derbe beleidigte.
Ich wäre Schuld für seinen Bann und und und ...

_*Tja*_ kann ich in punkto Legastheniker nur zustimmen.
Wie oft wurde das hier schon mißbraucht ...
Diejenigen sollten sich dafür schämen und glücklich sein, daß sie nur zu bequemlich sind - nix weiter.

Früher vor 25-30 Jahren, da gab es noch Manieren und Wertevorstellung - aber heute .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Dagonzo (24. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Früher vor 25-30 Jahren, da gab es noch Manieren und Wertevorstellung - aber heute ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja früher da hatten wir noch einen Kaiser, aber kein Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2009)

Das ist eben so, wenn ein Medium zu einem Massenmedium wird. Dann hat man die gleichen Leute wie im RL auch im Internet. Sprich: Es gibt nette und liebenswerte User und andere die nur auf Ärger und Stress aus sind.
Als Moderator ist es eben jetzt die "Kunst" ein gesundes Mittelmaß zu finden zwischen hart durchgreifen und durchgehen lassen.


----------



## Grushdak (26. Juni 2009)

Augrund des heutigen Spams, Rufmords +++  erbitte ich wirklich mal härteres Durchgreifen gegen solche Möchtegerncoolies,
die sich überhaupt nicht benehmen können - und das zum Tode eines bekannten Musikers.

Denn so, wie da gepostet wurde - kann es doch echt nicht sein.
Es schadet nur der ganzen Community - und sowas braucht keiner hier.
Woanders wären da schon mal Pausen verpasst worden ...

Sry für diesen Ausdruck - find's gerade sehr besch(***) eiden ...

greetz


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2009)

Tja schrieb:


> Die Ausrede Legastheniker ist eine bodenlose Frechheit gegenüber allen echten Legastheniker. Ich kenne einige, die arbeiten hart an sich einige schaffen sogar, ihre Legasthenie zu bezwingen. Wenn es aber zugelassen wird, dass irgendwelche faulen Rechtschreibrebellen Legasthenie für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen dürfen, dann ist das mehr als nur ein Armutszeugnis.
> 
> Wer nicht richtig schreiben kann, hat einem Forum nichts zu suchen, ganz einfach. Ich finde man steht vor allem den Heranwachsenden gegenüber in der Verantwortung. Es kann nicht sein, dass denglischer Kauderwelsch oder komisch konstruierte Wörter (son = so ein(en), kop statt Kopf, a- Endung statt ER), geduldet werden. Lässt man diesen Leuten freie Hand, zieht man damit noch mehr Störenfriede an, ganz einfach. Es gibt genug Foren, in denen Groß- bzw. Kleinschreibung sowie verständlicher Satzbau vorausgesetzt werden.
> 
> Ja dies ist ein großes Forum, dennoch sollte schärfer auf die Grundregeln der schriftlichen Kommunikation geachtet werden.


Ich finde die Legasthenieausrede ist eine Frechtheit (bin selber habs aber nie anerkennen lassen damits nicht im Zeugniss steht dafür hab ich mich dann für eine Art "Legastheniebekämpfungskurs" angemeldet :> hat was gebracht z.T. zumindest)

Naja ich seh halt die Problematik darin das man nicht Nachprüfen kann ob derjenige jetzt wirklich Legi ist oder einfach nur Blöd/Faul/Whatever und deshalb kann auf dieser Schiene nicht härter durchgegriffen werden.

@Grushdak ich sehe du bist 69er Jahrgang ich bin 89er zwischen uns liegen 20 Jahre. Was gemessen am Alter der Welt ein Witz ist.
Du sagst die heutige Jugend hat keine Werte und Manieren mehr.
Aber schon an Roms Stadtmauern stand das die Jugend immer schlimmer wird und auch damals hieß es das sie keine Manieren hatten und Werte hatten sie auch keine die musste man der Jugend schon immer einprügeln :/.

Ich sage aber wir haben noch keine Werte weil wir sie erst im Laufe des Erwachsenwerdens entwickeln.
Oder bist du aus dem Bauch deiner Mutter herausgezogen worden und hast noch vorm ersten Schrei dir deine Werte vordefiniert. (Klar is das jetzt übertrieben aber das die Jugen keine Werte und Manieren hat ist auch übertrieben "Wie du mir so ich dir unzo [< unzo = schändung der deutschään Sprachäää] :>)

ICH sage das DIE JUGEND (alle über einen Kamm..) den Wert von guten Manieren erst nach vielen Jahren erkennt. Ihre Werte erst definiert wenn sie sich richtg aufgeführt haben und sich die Hörner abgestoßen haben, dann werden sie Werte für sich selbst definieren und zwar JEDER SEINE EIGENEN und diese werden mit deinen vermutlich seltenst konform gehn.

Danke fürs lesen.


----------



## Pente (26. Juni 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Augrund des heutigen Spams, Rufmords +++  erbitte ich wirklich mal härteres Durchgreifen gegen solche Möchtegerncoolies,
> die sich überhaupt nicht benehmen können - und das zum Tode eines bekannten Musikers.
> 
> Denn so, wie da gepostet wurde - kann es doch echt nicht sein.
> ...


Es wurde doch reagiert und durchgegriffen. User werden nach wie vor von uns nicht öffentlich ermahnt. Wir ermahnen und bestrafen sehr wohl das Fehlverhalten der User nur gilt hier das selbe wie in vielen anderen Foren oder auch bei den Ingame-Supports von Spielen: die Konsequenzen / Verwarnungen betreffen einzig und allein den verwarnten User.


----------



## -RD- (26. Juni 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> Wie der Thementitel sowie die Themenbeschreibung vielleicht schon
> anzudeuten vermag, vertrete ich die Meinung, dass ihr, liebe Moderatoren,
> härter durchgreifen solltet, da die Foren sonst verunstaltet werden bzw. es schon teilweise sind.
> ...



Bis auf das Bewertungssystem (da es von den ganzen "ich schreib halt so weils schnella geht und wea vela findetdaaf se behalten"-Leuten ad absurdum geführt werden würde) stimme ich dir in allen Belangen zu.

Generell ist mittlerweile aber zu erkennen, dass mehr und mehr Nutzer des Forums Wert auf gute Ausdrucksweise und "lesbare Schrift" legen... Die "Klugscheisser"-Schreier werden dagegen (Gott sei Dank) weniger... und das ist doch absolut als positive Entwicklung zu werten.

Vielen Dank also mal an alle die, die sich "damals" nicht zu schade waren, auf mangelnde Rechtschreibung und falschen Satzbau hinzuweisen. Es ist einfach eine Form von Respekt gegenüber seinen Lesern und die besteht auch in einem Internet-Forum.



@LordOfDemons: Du bist ein 89er Jahrgang. D.h. du bist nun 20 Jahre alt... Und dennoch sprichst du von "Erwachsen werden"? Mit 18 Jahren ist man in Deutschland volljährig. Dies wird stillschweigend und hinsichtlich aller Rechte und Pflichten mit "Erwachsen sein" gleich gesetzt. Sorry, aber zum "Erwachsen werden" hattest du eigentlich genug Zeit?
Das soll jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff gegen dich sein, ich weiß, dass es unzählige Menschen gibt, die dann mit 20 nochmal ihre 2. Kind/Jugendheit durchziehen müssen. Aber dann sollte man IMO wieder dazu übergehen, auch die Rechte in diesem Alter wieder einzuschränken und die Volljährigkeit mit all ihren schönen Freiheiten altersmäßig zu erhöhen.

Naja, das führt aber nun am eigentlichen Thema vorbei und zu einer möglichen Diskussion hinsichtlich einer nach wie vor vorhandenen Wohlstandsgesellschaft, bzw. Erziehung, Eigenständigkeit, Verantwortung, usw. *Pulverfass*
... (anderes Thema für einen anderen Thread)


----------



## Shagkul (1. Juli 2009)

Bei allem Respekt, aber wenn man solche Threads liest, dann denkt man es wird gar nicht mehr durchgegriffen.
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=108679

Wenn ich jede Beleidigung in diesem Thema melden möchte, nur um die konstruktiven Beiträge rauszufiltern, dann werde ich an Altersschwäche sterben.

Härter durchgreifen würde für mich heißen auch mal für ne Weile “sofort” zu bannen, wenn User persönlich beleidigend, oder anderweitig unverschämt werden. 
Die "Flames" werden in einigen Foren immer schlimmer, dass fällt einem in letzter Zeit deutlich auf, vielleicht wird es Zeit die Reaktion darauf anzupassen.

Und nein, man vergrault sicher dadurch niemanden, nur diejenigen, die nur des Flamenshalber hier sind. 

Schließlich kann man im RL auch nicht so miteinander sprechen, wie das hier oft der Fall ist. 
Einiges hier, hätte im RL Ohrfeigenpotenzial und das meine ich mehr bildlich gesprochen, damit kein falscher Eindruck auf kommt.

Gruß Shagkul


----------

